# The Rock 1/2/09



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Hit the rock today and the water looked great. Nice green stain and the vis was good. The flow was a tad slow but it turned out to be a good day. Only got out for an hour and a half since im getting over being sick but ended up going 1 for 2 and landed a nice hen. The fish seemed to be holding in slack water on the side of and the end of tailouts. One fish came on steelhead eggs and the other on chartreuse worm with a pink jig. Sorry no pic, almost dropped the phone in the water before saving the picture so i figured I wouldnt push my luck.. god knows ive dunked enough phones


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I hear ya on the phones, I've lost one phone and one digital camera in the drink...

Made it out as well today. Went 2/3, of course the biggest of the three I lost about 2 feet from the net.  Would have been a new PR. Both landed fish came on fresh steelhead spawn sacs, the biggen' I lost hit a 1/64 oz black hair jig w/ 2 waxworms... Here's one of the landed fish:


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good seeing you out and about cool water. I was going to take a trip today but thought the slush would be too tough to make it fish.


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Used my metal detector instead of fishing yesterday but I did see a couple vehicles parked near my "secret spot" (we all have one don't we?) One was a "window" van and one had a lot of Ducks Unlimited decals. 

If you guys are OGF patrons and read this, let me know how you did. I'll be down there Sunday morning.


----------



## zoofishin (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Buzz could you please post conditions if you do go on Sun. I'm tryin to get outnon Mon. if conditions hold . Thanks for any info.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Who knew getting married would slow my fishing to a crawl?! Why didn't any of you warn me?! lol...

Seriously it had been way too long, it felt great to be back out again. Made it out today just ditch fishing, one dink. Tomorrow (1/4/09) hitting the V.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

rocky today my PB steelhead


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Gratz on the PR! Nice fish!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That place was zoooooo yesterday! Congrats on the fish, I was also there, but I think the fish were feeling the pressure!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Hey Freyedknot, You leave that plastic over your cork handle all the time. I'd be afraid to lose it from slipping. does keep the cork clean though.


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a pole that I've been using about three years now and it too still has the plastic over the cork. In my case, it was just pure laziness!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i like to keep em looking new. i talked to at least 6 other guys that did not catch a thing today. i guess all the info here is working out for me.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Outing Date: Friday. 1/2/09. 1:30-Dark. 
Body of Water: Rocky River
Weather: Mostly overcast, some sunshine at times. Occasional strong wind gusts.
Air Temp: Warmer 40's??? to start and cooling back down to low 30's.
Water Temp: About 33 F warming to about 35 F 
Water Level: Good...1.6' on USGS gage.
Water Flow: About 250 cfs slowing to just over 200 cfs...a little slow.
Water Color: Green, with about 18" visibility.
Fish Species: Steelhead
Pattern Fished: Spawn Sacks...peach and red were top producers. #14 Stonefly Nymph...black with orange hot spot.
Fishing Quality: Fair

Report: Water color/clarity looked great, and the flow was getting to be a little on the slow side. The little spike in water temperature seemed to get the fish to be a little more active, and I got some pretty good fight out of some of them. I found willing fish in seams, in the guts of runs with moderate current, and in tailouts. 









Most of the fish caught were pretty nice sized and had some color.









This little hen was bright chrome and came out of the same run as some larger more colored up fish.









This hen that bit on a #14 stonefly had a funky looking lower jaw.



















John


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Nice looking fish and pics.What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Pics look great.
I shall be out tomorrow

Congrats on PB freyed.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

donkey said:


> Nice looking fish and pics.What kind of camera are you using?


That was the maiden fishing voyage for my new Christmas present...Canon PowerShot SX110 IS digital camera http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=144&modelid=17480. I'm loving it so far but have only been using it on the 'Auto' or 'Easy' functions and still have to learn all the other settings. 

Coolwater, great looking hen you caught there.

FreyedKnot, congrats on your new PB steelie.

Thanks for sharing the pics guys.

John


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Nice fish JoJo. I always forget the camera at home so whether I catch or not I have no proof.


----------



## zoofishin (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice pics jojo, those fish looked pretty clean and healthy. Just wish the weather would co-op on the days that I have free. Thanks for posting the conditions, it helps those of us who live(Akron) to far away to drive by and check color etc. Thanks again and good luck in the future.


----------

